
Ask HN: Isn't it time for the completely HTTPS web and DNSCrypt? - Propen
We&#x27;re starting to completely lose control over our privacy. It seems to be happening at an accelerating pace.<p>The recent US vote about ISPs selling browsing histories is just a hint at things to come. We, as technical folks, are responsible to do what&#x27;s ethically best.<p>The average Joe has been boiled like a frog by companies who prey on our personal data. They aren&#x27;t going to do anything about it.
======
LinuxBender
Some day we may reach that point. Today, I deal with businesses that require
us to enable a firewall restricted vip for them so they can use SSLv3. Some
can't remove RC4 from SSH. Some use antiquated software that can only do DNS
over UDP and no EDNS support. Many of them can't support SNI TLS endpoints. I
could go on for hours.

If the entire internet consisted of just laptops and modern web servers on
modern web services, then I would agree it is time. We just aren't there yet.

If the goal is to just tie up the loose ends on laptops, you could certainly
start there. Beyond end users, there needs to be some initiative to update old
relics however. Old software installations that can't talk modern protocols,
ciphers, etc. Even semi-modern software such as python and ruby need some
attention.

